# Sensores para la medición del torque?



## stla (May 12, 2006)

hola!
alguien sabe donde se pueden encontrar sensores para la medición del torque?


----------



## thors (Jul 4, 2006)

no conosco sensores que midan torque directamente  sino que dependiendo 
del trabajo a realizar se instalan sensores desde simple transformadorrmades que midan corriente , galgas que midan peso etc.

y estos son enviados a cualquier aparato que lo alimentas con los datos de la 
carga y te entraga el dato 

espero ayudar   si encuentras alguno   avisas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hay un modelo de galgas extensiometricas que las llamaban de torque mira en los de siempre amidata, farnell...


----------

